# List what you're listening in car



## wulawula (Aug 2, 2008)

just list one or two recent discs you're listening in car

me first:
Nevermind from Nirvana


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Kottonmouth Kings on disc and Huey Lewis on my usb.


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

Fight with tools by the Flobots 
Blood Drunk by Children of Bodom


----------



## locksmithaz (Jul 8, 2008)

only person who likes decent music is kobalt kmk is sick bass like bump that song pounds but recently ive played eminem (criminal) and wu tang cream


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

Various rattles, creaks and assorted rumbles.
Loud muffler with tin can split and wrapped around rusted hole. 
Wind whistling through old cracked weather stripping.
Squealing brake shoes (rivets? lol) which should have been replaced years ago.

Last, my gf constantly complaining that I should break down (LOL) and by a new car!


----------



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

The teeth-shattering rattling coming from the blown out woofer speakers of my parents' minivan... then I think to myself how P1MP I am (sarcastically) of course LOL :grin:


----------



## Mannu123 (Sep 2, 2008)

I like Hindi movie song like old, new and pop in my car. I like also Punjabi and English song.


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

dubstep all the way!

wuba wub i love that bass


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

generally my radio is off and im listening the my motor, always hard a love affair with the exhaust note of an american V8. [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0AuGOmm8oU]

if i do turn the radio on it usually on cruises where im sitting under 2K and can actually hear the thing, but my current music list consists of my favortie manson, eminem, symphony x, daft punk, aphex twins, square pusher. 

after about 3000rpm the only thing i can hear is the alpine type R in the back every now and then.


----------

